# Hello from the Bluegrass



## Ajgall (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello all, 

I’m a MM in Kentucky. Who has recently relocated inside the state for work, and I look forward to learning for you all on the forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2019)

Greetings from Louisville Brother. What area of the state are you in?


----------



## Ajgall (Nov 10, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings from Louisville Brother. What area of the state are you in?


Union now recently moved from Russell area


----------



## Bro Sony (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Chaz (Nov 12, 2019)

Greetings from Colorado, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt L (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome from NW Tennessee


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2019)

Greetings and welcome from Australia !


----------

